# white substrates - sand for substrate??



## foxbat426 (Jan 6, 2006)

i love the look of white substrates. i see some tanks that look like a sand substrate. can you use sand as a plant substrate?? what type of sand are people using?? quartz silica sand is easy to come by - can this be used in a freshwater tank without problems with algae (silica)??

right now i'm using black eco complete in my plant tanks, but would like a white substrate.

any suggestions.

sincerely, john


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

Pool filter sand is the most commonly used white substrate around these parts.


----------



## foxbat426 (Jan 6, 2006)

thanks church! are people using this straight up for a substrate or is it mixed with another substrate for nutrients?? can you plant directly in the sand?
sorry for the stupid questions - i guess i should just try for myself. i've always used the commercially available eco complete, but would like to try something different.

john


----------



## bradac56 (Feb 18, 2008)

I'd recommend just using it by itself unless you want to use it as a cap for non-fertilized top-soil.

You will need to do water column ferts just like with the Eco for best results.

- Brad


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

I've never personally used it. But yes you can plant directly in the sand. Yes you can mix nutrients into it. Just do a search and read other people's experiences with it before doing anything yourself. And just like any other substrate, mixing nutes with PFS has its downsides and concerns. Just, look at the journals of other people who've used it and go from there.


----------



## anastasisariel (Oct 4, 2009)

You may consider checking out the substrate in my 29.. PFS partially capped with some black aquarium gravel. I dose ferts so I'm not concerned with the substrate's nutrient levels.


----------



## shrimpo (Aug 2, 2009)

About a week ago i used Reti Sand ( desert white) in a 55G..its actually for reptiles, but it said that its all natural without added dyes or chemicals..it also state that its very fine quartz better than silica...i don't know if its going to work or not but i tried anyway.


----------

